# Intermittent ViP222K/TurboHD 1000.4



## rexuzelac (Oct 7, 2014)

My boss asked me to fix his dish networks issue. He has 3 buildings on the site (62360): home, pool cabana, work shop. The shop (40'x60', flat metal roof) dish system has been acting up for about 2 years and he'd like it stabilized as winter nears (sports fan). That dish system consists of a TurboHD dish and a DPP 1000.4 (East, Illinois) LNBF, a single RG6 from LNBF port 1 to a DPP (123254) separator, then two 6" lengths of RG6s to the ViP222K dual-input receiver (no OTA module). The symptom is it often powers up to a Total loss of signal. I've discovered that if I execute a (one or more) 611 Test Switch operations, and optionally fuss around with the separator cables then it cures it (for now). This issue is intermittent in that some days it works without fussing around. The loss of reception affects both tuners. The LNBF appears as DPP 1K.4 within 611 Test Switch. Once it starts operating, the signal strength is 50 to 70, depending on the transponder, etc.

I've visually inspected the RG6 connectors and cable. I measured the 222's power insertion capacity at the LNBF with a (resistive) dummy load (120W flood light), which yielded 500mA and 16.5VDC (I didn't have a variable load handy so the VIP222's current capacity may be more), while the no load voltage at the LNBF is 19.5VDC. I've checked the mains voltage at the receiver and it's solid and unwavering coming from an AV surge suppressor / power strip.

I'm considering swapping out the LNBF as the next step because (a) the LNBF seem like a complex animal and statistically has lots of things could fail. And ( b ) they are not very expensive. However, I've never owned satellite gear myself and my diagnosing experience is limited to this case.

I look to you fine folks to lend me a hand and offer some suggestions on getting to the bottom of this. I want to please the boss and make it right.

Rex


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Rex,

Did you check to see if everything was grounded correctly? Was the dish installed in a different place 2 years ago? When you’re experiencing these issues, are there any weather issues like; wind, rain or hail?

Thanks


----------



## rexuzelac (Oct 7, 2014)

Grounding is very good potential. Get it, potential? Anyway, I didn't see grounding when I looked at this and it scared me. Let's get that fixed first and then see if the issue continues. And that way we'll not waste our time. Regardless, why risk injury (death??) or severe damage to components? Can someone direct me to the prefered practice for grounding this equipment? The dish is near the edge of the metal building and a ground stake could be added there. The ViP222K is near the AC mains breaker panel if I'm permitted to use the ground bus. The RG6 doesn't have a dedicated ground strand; should we replace it, or no?

The system has never been moved. It was installed about 4 yrs ago and I started working for Boss about 2+ years ago. So 2 years is the historical reference that I have. The issue happens day, night, morning, evening, cold, warm, etc. I've not been able to correlate it to environmental factors.

Kindly,
Rex


----------



## rexuzelac (Oct 7, 2014)

Rough sketch of the RG6 routing. Excuse MS Paint & drawing skills (or lack there of). Rex
http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=25446


----------



## rexuzelac (Oct 7, 2014)

From what I can ascertain, there are several techniques and varying opinions. However one approach to ground the system is:
a ) #10 (min) solid copper ground wire from dish ground lug to electrical system ground rod
b ) a (3GHz) RF ground block near the POE
c ) #10 (min) solid copper from RF ground block to electrical system ground rod

In my case:
a ) I'm not sure where the ground rod is as the electrical panel is in an inside wall that is finished. I'll try to locate the rod. This total ground run will be about 90'.
b ) There is a RF barrel connector inside the building, about 3' from the POE. That's the only splice in the RG6 run. There is some RG6 slack inside and so I plan to locate the block outside the building, near the POE.

Specifics and refinements are welcomed,
Rex


----------

